
Prolog as Description and Implementation Language in CS Teaching (2004) [pdf] - molteanu
http://www.ep.liu.se/ecp/012/004/ecp012004.pdf
======
agumonkey
Thank you so much for posting this, exactly what I needed.

more links from the author Henning Christiansen:
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Henning+Christiansen+filetype%3Apd...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Henning+Christiansen+filetype%3Apdf&ia=web)

and full publication TeachLP 2004:
[http://www.ep.liu.se/ecp/012/ecp04012.pdf](http://www.ep.liu.se/ecp/012/ecp04012.pdf)

~~~
segmondy
It's quite sad that Prolog is not used for CS, look how simple it is to
implement these sorting algorithms.
[http://kti.ms.mff.cuni.cz/~bartak/prolog/sorting.html](http://kti.ms.mff.cuni.cz/~bartak/prolog/sorting.html)
Most students get lost in the language details instead of understanding the
algorithm.

------
okket
See also slides from this talk (for a TL;DR):

[https://www.ida.liu.se/~ulfni53/teachLP2004/misc/talk4.pdf](https://www.ida.liu.se/~ulfni53/teachLP2004/misc/talk4.pdf)

